# Scary riding along a mountain ridge



## zizou (21 Sep 2011)

Saw this on youtube earlier and thought it worth sharing on here. Simply awesome riding - i'd be wary of walking parts never mind doing big drops!

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAqt141eJAU[/media]


----------



## Bman (21 Sep 2011)




----------



## Thompson (21 Sep 2011)

That was scary watching it! If you ignore the risk of death, it would be great fun!


----------



## xxmimixx (21 Sep 2011)

what lunatics  they must have done that so many times to be doing it so fast and comfortably, major skill!


----------



## growingvegetables (21 Sep 2011)

I've crawled on my hand and knees, rather than walk ridges far less impressive than those.


----------



## Tyke (22 Sep 2011)

Fantastic riding skill but can't help thinking it's just an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Panter (22 Sep 2011)

"Proper" mountain biking






Not for me at all, I felt queezy watching that


----------



## Cubist (22 Sep 2011)

Doubt they'll ever need Ex-Lax.............


----------



## Fnaar (22 Sep 2011)




----------



## ColinJ (22 Sep 2011)

Impressive, but far too risky for my liking! 

I had a front tyre blow out on my mountain bike just after riding down a steep road descent. One moment I was okay, the next I was rolling across the road in front of a car coming the other way (which fortunately stopped before running me over). A blowout on that ridge at the wrong moment, and the rider would end up dead at the bottom of the mountain.

Whenever I see people taking risks like that I always remember this video (LOTS OF SWEARING!) ...

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsDjh7oAAP0[/media]


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Sep 2011)

I was thinking about that clip Colin when watching the 1st one... fortunately he wasn't badly injured. 

It's the type of cycling which certainly justifies helmet use!


----------



## Zoiders (22 Sep 2011)

Tyke said:


> Fantastic riding skill but can't help thinking it's just an accident waiting to happen.


Hows it anymore dangerous than being struck by a car?

Knowledge dispels fear and those guys knew what they were doing and accept the risks.


----------



## colly (22 Sep 2011)

I really wish I had the balance and bike handling skills to do stuff like that. 

As it is I would have fallen off at about the 21 second mark.


----------



## Tyke (22 Sep 2011)

Zoiders said:


> Hows it anymore dangerous than being struck by a car?
> 
> Knowledge dispels fear and those guys knew what they were doing and accept the risks.



It probably isn't but then again I wouldn't want to get hit by a car.


----------



## Zoiders (23 Sep 2011)

Tyke said:


> It probably isn't but then again I wouldn't want to get hit by a car.


Don't ride on the road then.

It's an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## hellmate (23 Sep 2011)

Zoiders said:


> Hows it anymore dangerous than being struck by a car?
> 
> Knowledge dispels fear and those guys knew what they were doing and accept the risks.



I may be wrong but I think that you would stand a greater change of survival being hit be a car than you would falling off that ridge.


----------



## lukesdad (23 Sep 2011)

When we going then Z ?


----------



## cjb (23 Sep 2011)

Scary stuff - I wouldn't ride that even if there was tarmac all the way along the top of the ridge!!


----------



## Chris-H (25 Sep 2011)

Bloody hell !!!!!! Nothing but admiration for their skill and bottle,at a younger age i might've been tempted to at least go to the top and contemplate riding down but now i'm older and wiser sod that !!!! Can you imagine riding back to the top for another run down??


----------



## vernon (25 Sep 2011)

Chris-H said:


> Bloody hell !!!!!! Nothing but admiration for their skill and bottle,at a younger age i might've been tempted to at least go to the top and contemplate riding down but now i'm older and wiser sod that !!!! Can you imagine riding *pushing the bike* back to the top for another run down??



FTFY


----------



## Chris-H (25 Sep 2011)

vernon said:


> FTFY


FTFY ? Thats lost me already


----------



## Red Light (25 Sep 2011)

MontyVeda said:


> I was thinking about that clip Colin when watching the 1st one... fortunately he wasn't badly injured.
> 
> It's the type of cycling which certainly justifies helmet use!



Although - and there was quite a bit of discussion at the time - his helmet was completely unscathed so made no difference. A few people though were nevertheless convinced it saved his life.


----------



## Panter (25 Sep 2011)

Chris-H said:


> FTFY ? Thats lost me already



*F*ixed *T*hat* F*or *Y*ou


----------



## Chris-H (25 Sep 2011)

Panter said:


> *F*ixed *T*hat* F*or *Y*ou


Ahh right,ta for that,did'nt have a clue


----------



## GTTTM (28 Sep 2011)

hellmate said:


> I may be wrong but I think that you would stand a greater change of survival being hit be a car than you would falling off that ridge.



I was thinking that too. You ^may^ get killed being hit by a car.........but if you fell off that ridge (at certain points anyhow) then I think you'd almost certainly die....(maybe, imo)


----------



## Bensbikespares (29 Sep 2011)

Ill do that just a littile bit slower


----------



## Keith Oates (29 Sep 2011)

I'll do it but only sitting down and watching the action on U tube!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 02GF74 (15 Oct 2011)

can't do heights so probs would not get even up there.


----------

